# Projector for 106" in Small HT



## chrisgrind (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I am looking for a projector to use in a small room (10.36' from screen to wall) for a 106" screen. This appears to be a challenge to find a HT projector with a short throw (There are plenty of business type ones though). 

Does anyone happen to have a link to a site that will spit out projectors that will fit certain dimensions? I know projector central has one that you can pick projector one by one and check...but after finding the common projectors that are the go to on a budget, I've spent days stuffing around and come up with nothing.

If such a site doesn't exist, does anyone have any advice on a projector for me please?

I currently have a Benq w1070 which has served me well for almost 4 years, but it now has issues - not really happy with that investment, I thought I'd get longer. I haven't even changed a lamp yet.

I am going to see if I can repair - I've already replaced fans, with no success - it has a fan error, so I suspect it must be a controller, which I assume will be expensive. I presume it won't be economically viable to repair however.

So I am likely to go with a new projector and am looking for recommendations please. The two challenges I have are price and room size. The room is quite small to obtain 106" diagonal:

3158mm / 10.36ft Screen to curtains (the projector is on a wall with a window)

Considerations:

A build thread from years ago Help Design My Small Theatre
Budget:I'd really like to stay under $1000aud / $700usd, but could go to $2000aud / $1400usd if it was for a much better quality and longer lasting than 4 years.
I am happy with HD, but of course would prefer 4k, but probably not in my budget
Screen is a 106" Silver Ticket acoustically transparent 4k screen.
I need a ceiling mounted projector
I can't redesign the room
I could move to a smaller screen, but I literally built the room around the screen I bought. Plus, they are expensive here in Australia, so it's not desirable. It would be more preferable to spend an extra $1000aud on a projector then to change the screen.
Thanks in advance.
Chris


----------



## chrisgrind (Mar 2, 2015)

here's the info from the w1070 as a reference (for me and others)


----------



## the kid (Nov 15, 2013)

I just upgraded my 92" elunivision screen to a 106" silver ticket. Nice screen. I also have a small room in that I have to project across the width and not the length. I have owned several projectors over the years and they have all been located approx 11.5ft distance to the screen. They all have been capable of zooming smaller and larger from this distance.

I currently own an Epson 5040ub and it is great! I would suggest coming up with a few selections of your preferred brand(s) in your budget and going to the mfr site of the projectors you are interested in and searching for their projector calculator. (not always easy to find) This will be more detailed info for you. If you were in the states I could deal with you on the optoma hd33 that I replaced with the epson...yep, still holding on to it...


----------



## chrisgrind (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks, I had looked at the epson 5040ub, but it wont make it in my area.
I got a new fan delivered and it seems to be ok for now. I've replaced 3 out of 4 fans, so hopefully its sorted now.


----------

